# La Aurora Cetro Cigar Review - Finally, Mild does not mean flavorless



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was my first experience with La Aurora. I picked up a five pack and was eager to fire one up. The first thing I noticed was the milk chocolate...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Cetro Cigar Review - Finally, Mild does not mean flavorless


----------

